
Show HN: Google Search Hacks - AlexKaul
https://searchyapp.io/google
======
andrew3726
looks interesting, funny that you use Google Form for adding new hacks.
Because the overall website looks elegant, Google Forms not so. Nice
collection!

~~~
AlexKaul
Andrew, thank you! Yeah, I'm going to replace it with own form :)

